# Dates for the 2013/14 Ashes series - who will win?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

These are the dates for the 2013/14 Ashes series to be hosted by Australia :-

Ashes series 2013-14

First Test, Brisbane, 21-25 November 2013; second Test, Adelaide, 5-9 December; third Test, Perth, 13-17 December; fourth Test, Melbourne, 26-30 December; fifth Test, Sydney, 3-7 January 2014.

Who will win this Ashes series?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah i just love cricket and i carnt wait for the biggest sporting event this year to begin and as David Collier said about the Engand team: "The historic sporting rivalry between these two countries ensures there is always intense interest in this tour, and all cricket fans will be looking forward to what promises to be one of the major highlights in next year's sporting calendar." 

carnt wait.


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Form goes out of the window with the Ashes and it comes down to guts, skill and bottle. This next series will be even more interesting because of the major overhaul to both teams over the last year or so.


----------

